
Why do millennials hate groceries? - apurvadave
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/11/millennials-groceries/506180/?single_page=true
======
eli_gottlieb
What the heck are they talking about? CVS and "convenience" stores charge
massive markups compared to an ordinary supermarket, or if you can find one,
an ethnic grocer or farm stand.

This confirms for me that I have to spite cultural forecasters by making
shakshuka at home tonight.

~~~
ameen
I'm a grad student, a shopping trip is expensive (time+cost). Walmart makes
sense for me as we have a school shuttle that stops near one. None which ply
along the route of a supermarket.

------
mywittyname
Supermarkets carry lowest-common-denominator items. I end up alternating
between which store I shop at because none of them carry all of the items I
need every week. And if I had a busy weekend with little time to shop, I'll
spend more money and go to a small, local market because I can be in-and-out
in 15-20 minutes.

Plus, the cost difference between eating out and easy-to-make food has been
shrinking recently -- unless you buy the absolute bottom-bin stuff. So why
would I spend $5 on an Amy's frozen Indian meal when I can get the real thing,
fresh made from the restaurant for $8?

~~~
archon
> So why would I spend $5 on an Amy's frozen Indian meal when I can get the
> real thing, fresh made from the restaurant for $8?

Has frozen ever been cost efficient? Seems like the better comparison would be
homemade vs. the restaurant meal. (If we're comparing based on cost, not on
time/convenience.)

~~~
ameen
But isn't there an inherent cost associated with time. Time which I could
otherwise spend elsewhere?

This has been one of the most compelling arguments for a superfood like
Soylent for me. All required nutrients, none of the hassles.

~~~
rezistik
It's specialization at work really, restaurants really do scale better than at
home cooking. At some point, it becomes cheaper to eat out than to maintain a
stocked fridge and tooled kitchen.

------
castratikron
Reminds me of living in the college town near campus; no grocery stores within
walking distance, but there were plenty of bars and restaurants.

------
ben_jones
Corollary, is the money being saved from the recent trend of skipping
breakfast influencing an increase in spending at restaurants and to a lesser
extent bars?

